# Easter Food Fun!



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*SO CUTE!

Courtesy of: Hungry Happening



Hungry Happenings: Hatching Hard Boiled Eggs​*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, it's so cute that it's a shame to eat them!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Easter*

What fun!!! Have any of your little guys gotten to test the Easter delites Yet?

Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Aw, that is so cute *


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Are those CARROTS for the little legs and feet???  Ms. Lemony would like to know.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jrook said:



Are those CARROTS for the little legs and feet???  Ms. Lemony would like to know.

Click to expand...

Please tell Ms Lemony, yes indeed they are her favorite shredable vegetable! *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Cute or not...I'd eat em....


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Those are adorable, I'm definitely trying this!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



Cute or not...I'd eat em....

Click to expand...

Me too (after I played with 'em for awhile).

"Deborah - what have I told you about playing with your food?!" 

Ooops! - Busted! *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

They are to cute. I would also eat them to they look yummy. You are busted Deb caught out in the act...


----------

